# Offshore Report 3/11/09 - Lots of Pics



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

After dropping the boatin,wewere greeted tozero windand a nice sunny morning at the ramp.










Headed out to the first spot at ~20 miles. Got a triple of redfish on the first drift. Those things are a pain! :banghead










Not much else happening there, so moved out a little further to the next spot.The AJs were fired up.














































So were the snapper!





































After getting owned by some big ones that busted us off in the wreck, we hopped our way out to the oriskany.We had the place to ourselves.










A few almacos were all that was biting.










While heading to the next spot, we hit a small weedline. The bonita were all over it, along with this chicken dolphin.



















Jackin'a bonitaup on the flyrod.
































































Then, a MOLA-MOLA swims under the boat!










After that, we decided to head back in. We hit one last spot, and the little AJs were all over it and coming up to the surface. Chris got his first AJ on fly.










It was an awesome day out there, lots of fun! Sitting on that weedline, although small, in that nice pretty blue water got me fired up for some trolling!


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

awesome ! nice pics look like a nice day to be on the water!


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Great pictures. Man yall had some great sea conditions today. That's got me all fired up for Saturday. Thanks for the report.

Rob


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Great Report!!!! Nice pics...you guys are jigging fools!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *[email protected] (3/11/2009)*...you guys are jigging fools!


Pretty much!


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

> *true-king (3/11/2009)* Sitting on that weedline, although small, in that nice pretty blue water got me fired up for some trolling!


 You & Me both!! I can't wait! I hope there are good things to come this year!!!!!


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

that is a great report, thanks, enjoyed it


----------



## Findeep (Oct 12, 2007)

Great report! Can't wait till I can get the ol' Trevala bowed up again!:clap


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for the report & pics.

Was thinking all day while held hostage behind my desk what it would have been like out there; I'm envious.

Evan.


----------



## mickeyj (May 16, 2008)

Congrats on a great day out. Thanks for sharing the great pics.

mj


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

i feel ya on the redfish being a pain, couldn't get away from 'em. any video on this last trip?


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice report. We enjoyed fishing the "O" a few weeks ago.

We caught a Kayak!!!


----------



## Liquid Medication (Jun 2, 2008)

great jobs and great pics!


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Damn, it looked pretty our there! Loved the pics and report. Tks for the report.


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

What a day on the water... Good job guys!


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

thanks for the pics! looks like a good day fishing!:clap


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

you guys rock! always enjoy your posts...always liked the videos too...looked like a lot of fun and thanks for sharing...


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks for the pics! Sure would be nice if the water on the weekend could be like that for us weekday desk jockeys!


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

Those are great pictures and a super report! I am reading it from New York right now, and the temperature here right now is 31 degrees.....:banghead So thanks for making me feel like I'm home for just a bit.........:clap


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang.


----------



## Tkiller (Jan 15, 2009)

:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## kingfisher (Jan 22, 2009)

Awesome report!!! Great variety!!!


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

great report and pics ! dont look like the seas could have been any better !


----------



## blane tankersley (Jun 2, 2008)

congrats on the great catch


----------

